# Oracle XE auf localhost lauschen lassen



## Thomas Darimont (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit Oracle XE zu dem ich bisher noch keine Lösung gefunden habe.

Oracle XE wird ganz normal auf einem gewöhnlichen Windows XP Pro System installiert.
Direkt nach der Installation wird der Dienst gestartet und die APEX Web Konsole geöffnet.
Funktioniert wunderbar. Schau ich nun in die vom Installer erzeugten Konfgurationsdateien insbesondere:
C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\server\NETWORK\ADMIN\listener.ora
So stelle ich fest das dort nicht localhost sondern der "richtige" Rechnername dort drinnen steht.


```
SID_LIST_LISTENER =
  (SID_LIST =
    (SID_DESC =
      (SID_NAME = PLSExtProc)
      (ORACLE_HOME = C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\server)
      (PROGRAM = extproc)
    )
    (SID_DESC =
      (SID_NAME = CLRExtProc)
      (ORACLE_HOME = C:\oraclexe\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\server)
      (PROGRAM = extproc)
    )
  )

LISTENER =
  (DESCRIPTION_LIST =
    (DESCRIPTION =
      (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = IPC)(KEY = EXTPROC_FOR_XE))
      (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = boss-90ac5cb0af)(PORT = 1521))
    )
  )

DEFAULT_SERVICE_LISTENER = (XE)
```
Das Problem ist nun das ich das für ein Rechner-Image brauche das nachher auf andere Rechner verteilt werden soll. Dabei hat dann ein fixer Rechnername nichts in irgendwelchen Konfigurationsdateien verloren. Ändere ich jedoch die HOST Kennung auf localhost so kann ich zwar den Oracle Dienst wieder starten aber die Web Console kann ich nicht mehr aufrufen... (netstat -a zeigt auch das kein Webserver unter 8080 läuft wenn die oracle Instanz gestartet ist)... ist der Rechnername sonst noch irgendwo fest in der internen Konfiguration des HTTP Server verdrahtet?

Gruß Tom


----------



## ishino (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, wie es sich bei der Web Console verhält, aber ich hatte ähnliche Schwierigkeiten mit der EMC, als sich mal der Rechnername des DB-Servers geändert hat. Für die Reparatur mußten ungefähr 35 Milliarden XML-Dateien angepaßt werden. :-( Du hast vermutlich gerade das gleiche Problem. Mehr als grep und editieren kann ich Dir leider auch nicht als Hinweise verkaufen...


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Oktober 2006)

Morgen

Hast du es schon mal probiert, an statt localhost die lokale IP, also 127.0.0.1, zu setzen?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

mit 127.0.0.1 als Hostname in der Listener.ora funktionierts genausowenig...

Gruß Tom


----------

